# ORGASIM



## 21915 (Aug 14, 2005)

DOES ANYBODY ELSE SOMETIME PEE A LITTLE WHEN THEY ORGASIM?


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Funny you should ask. I was watching Dr Drew on TV last night and he said it is quite common.See if this answers your questions:Dr. Drew


----------

